# wheres the best place to buy paracord?



## jds009

Ive been looking for the best & cheapest place to buy 550 paracord, where do u all buy yours? & where can i buy 'type 1' cord? where can i get reflective paracord?


----------



## Pumaman

lighthound.com has a pretty good selection. rei.com should have the reflective.


----------



## jds009

ok, thanks, what about _glow in the dark, i saw some on stormdranes blog & i want some!_


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

jds009 said:


> ok, thx, what about _glow in the dark, i saw some on stormdranes blog & i want some!_


 
The only place I know of is tadgear, great stuff there


----------



## jds009

holy cow! 15c a foot! do u get yours from lighthound? i can get it at Wal mart (not as many colors) for 10c/ft, ive seen sites for 4c/ft \, problem is i cant remember where that was, anyone know where that was?


----------



## luigi

Try
www.SupplyCaptain.com
www.Countycomm.com 
www.tadgear.com (glow in the dark here)
www.lighthound.com (many colors here)

Luigi


----------



## jds009

ok, ya, thanks, but on tad gear it has glow in the dark "cord" is that 
paracord? or just rope?


----------



## benchmade_boy

jds009 said:


> ok, ya, thx, but on tad gear it has glow in the dark "cord" is that
> paracord? or just rope?


the tad gear glow in the dark cord is just really small (550 paracord sized) rope. It does not have the strands inside like 550 its all one thing exept for being rope i think the stuff is great i tie it on every thing i think i will need to find quekly in a dark sistuation.

i hope this helps!


----------



## jds009

ok, well is it like type 1 oaracord? i also want to know where i can get that stuff


----------



## Malpaso

1000' for just under $40 at www.cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## Jumpmaster

jds009 said:


> ok, well is it like type 1 oaracord?



No. It's slightly smaller than Type III.



> i also want to know where i can get that stuff



TADGEAR. Still. Only place I've seen it too.

www.tadgear.com Does that help???

JM-99


----------



## jds009

:huh2:Whats type 3 paracord? is there a type 2 paracord? whats type is 550 cord? IM SO CONFUSED!!:hairpull:


----------



## Jumpmaster

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paracord

Sorry. Not very wordy tonight.

JM-99


----------



## jds009

thanks, where do u get all your cord, jumpmaster, to make those bracelets?


----------



## jds009

still, about the reflective parfacord, does anyone know where to get that?


----------



## Eric_M

Lots of colors here: http://www.geocities.com/hppycam/newparachutecord.html


----------



## ghostrider

ubraidit.com is also another good source for various colors of paracord, but theirs is 650. 

The GITD cord from tadgear is more like a shoestring than a rope or cord. It's very weak and can break on you if you apply too much tension. It also stretches to be very thin when tying it. 

The reflective cord can be had at onestopknifeshop. It sells in 1000ft spools. Some of us went in together to buy a spool a while back. 

The Type III cord is about 1.75mm thick. That's a guess based on the fact that it's slightly thicker than my 1.5mm MiniCord.


----------



## jds009

thank you ghostrider! thats what i was looking for, dang! thats expensive, thats like $1.50 a foot!


----------



## jtice

550 test Paracord should be $6 to $7 per 100 Feet.

I usually get mine from www.countycomm.com
www.ubraidit.com has ALL the colors though

~John


----------



## Sandman_Bravo

I hate to revive an old thread but I have a useful link for reflective and strong line:
http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___49215
I have used this cordage for weaving and it's slightly smaller than 550 paracord.


----------



## ODS

jds009 said:


> Ive been looking for the best & cheapest place to buy 550 paracord, where do u all buy yours? & where can i buy 'type 1' cord? where can i get reflective paracord?



5StarEDC on Ebay carries Reflective 550 in over 10 colors (1.25 per 10ft), They carry GID 550 in 5 different colors (1.25 per 10ft), and over 40 colors in 550 at 1.75 per 25ft, Micro Paracord (Type I) for 1.10 per 20ft in over 15 colors.


----------



## Vesper

Cool. I've never heard of lightline. I'll have to get some of this stuff.


----------



## JulioMedina

550 Paracord Place is an awesome place for paracord supplies because they gather a bunch of results from everywhere online and bring them together so you find the best stuff at the lowest price.


----------



## Satanta

http://www.armynavyblog.com/

I bought my photo vest, oilskin Kakadu from them years ago. On their mailing list and they are always having paracord sales including now.


----------



## allegra998

I've just started messing with paracord, but found a lot of supplies at R&W Rope. Not just 550 cord, but 325, 650, oversized, coreless, military spec, etc. They have lots of other rope and cord stuff too. http://rwrope.com/paracord-parachute-cord.html


----------



## BCGarrick

I users amazon or eBay...if you want local check your local army surplus. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tburnsy

www.armynavystores.co.uk

they have all camping, military, workwear and accessories! really helpfull


----------



## Old School Engineer

Try cjsparacordsupply.com I just ordered 4 days ago and got it today. I talked to Chris on the phone and he said they were getting a lot more colors in mid February - didn't specify which colors. He also said if I wanted something in particular he would look into ordering it. They sell 550 type 3. You can get the Chinese stuff on amazon for real cheap - I don't think it's 550 though.


----------



## holmieboy

luigi said:


> Try
> www.SupplyCaptain.com
> www.Countycomm.com
> www.tadgear.com (glow in the dark here)
> www.lighthound.com (many colors here)
> 
> Luigi


thanks so much bro, supply captain rocks!


----------



## paracord

go to http://wheretobuyparacord.com

best cheap paracod shopping site.


----------



## cord runner

CJsparacordsupply.com

I use a lot of cord and have recently changed suppliers to CJs Paracord Supply. True 550 paracord made in USA, not the cheap China stuff. They have great color selection, reflective cord, buckles, beads, etc. Great pricing and low shipping.


----------

